

Ask HN: What alternatives to Symbolset? - abdophoto

Anyone know any good alternatives to Symbolset? I'm having some serious issues with it in FF and IE.
======
charlieirish
Font Awesome: <http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/>

Although, if you're looking at icon fonts, you'll probably want to look at one
of these two resources:

IcoMoon: <http://icomoon.io/>

Fontello: <http://fontello.com/>

------
eswat
What problems are you having with FF and IE?

As for alternatives, there’s the font version of Pictos
(<http://pictos.cc/font/>) and you can export your own icons into a font
format using Font Custom (<http://fontcustom.com>)

~~~
abdophoto
Figured out the issue. Thanks all for your help!

